# Rhinestones



## LucindaG. (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to find a wholesaler to purchase rhinestones. If anyone knows of one can you send me a message back.

Thank You
LucindaG.


----------



## suzy q (Nov 18, 2009)

try smartdesigns.com they also have a complete rhinestone setup to make and cut patterns to do rhinestones i purchased one of these in september and it works great with my ionline cutter. hope this helps


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use the rhinestone guy.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rhinestone Guy - www.rhinestoneguy.com


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

what type of rhinestones are you looking for?
By giving us this information we can give you better answers.

Tari


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

What type of quantity are you looking for?


----------

